

A.D.H.D. Experts Re-evaluate Study’s Zeal for Drugs - r0h1n
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/30/health/adhd-experts-re-evaluate-studys-zeal-for-drugs.html

======
herpaderpa2000
as someone who is interested in this, any chance you could pastebin it or
something for those of us that can't get past the paywall?

~~~
fit2rule
Open an 'incognito' tab to get around the paywall ..

~~~
herpaderpa2000
themoreyouknow.jpg

thanks

